# Cant click taskbar/desktop? Critical error sound



## wytenburg (Oct 25, 2005)

As of recent, I've been unable to click on either the desktop or the taskbar, one or the other, but never both.

When I restart my system, if I click quickly before Windows gets a chance to start up completely, I can click it, but just moments later I will be unable to.

Every time I click it, left or right, I get that *ding* sound... I think it's the critical error sound.

At first it was my desktop, but when I restarted, it started happening to my taskbar and now it seems to be stuck on the taskbar.

I'm running BitDefender 2008, and it's not picking up anything, and I've run the Panda activescan, and it didnt pick up anything either. I keep my computer pretty clean, so I don't feel like it is a virus (although it very well could be.)

One thing I have noticed that is slightly peculiar is that once I startup my computer, I open the task manager (by ctrl alt del) and the firefox.exe process is running, even though the program isn't. I end it, and it just loads itself up again.

I've heard that it might have something to do with the shell extensions or something? Not sure exactly what that is or how to fix it.

I tried creating a new user account and rebooting and using the new account, and the same issue persists.

I don't understand what happened. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## manic (Aug 2, 2005)

Maybe its your mouse. Is it a p2 mouse with a usb converter on it?
If so take the converter off and plug it into the p2 slot. Or try it the
other way around. If you have a another mouse laying around try it.
Sometimes its the simplist things.


----------



## wytenburg (Oct 25, 2005)

Nope, don't think it's the mouse. I have no problem clicking. I can click the desktop right now no problem, and click icons and everything, it's JUST the taskbar.


----------



## iambrown (Dec 2, 2007)

I have this same problem SOMEONE PLEASE HELP!!! Its not the mouse as it works everywhere on the desktop i just cannot click the taskbar or start button.


----------



## Kesarion (Dec 20, 2007)

Same problem, cannot click the taskbar at all
My mouse is working fine, it's a usb trackball with converter(that I don't use)


----------



## switch121 (Jan 6, 2008)

I am having the same issue.....i cannont click anything in the taskbar....and when i start up my laptop i get an error message and i cant click anything untill i press ctrl alt del....H E L P


----------



## gsyrider (Jan 10, 2008)

Hi Guys.

Same problem here too. I've just installed a piece of software for configuring an xbox controller for windows which i fear may be causing the problems.

If I go into task manager>processes and end the 'explorer' task, then restart it again that solves my problem, albeit temporarily until i restart again.


----------



## gsyrider (Jan 10, 2008)

OK, well i've sorted my problem out.

I uninstalled a lot of unused applications which included xbox controller drivers and software which allows you to map buttons on the controller to keyboard commands. 

my advise would be to take a look for any mouse/joystick/game controller configuration tools and get rid.

Hope i've been of some help.


----------



## jemha (Sep 1, 2009)

I can't click anything on my desktop or taskbar i can only use the internet i can't even get into my start menu can anyone help i'm a bit of a novice?


----------



## xwonic (Sep 23, 2009)

*i found a fix* for this left/right click issue!!!

It's actualy a VIRUS that run on the system by the name of "server.exe", actualy 2x"server.exe". if you do ctrl+alt+del you can see them running but if you terminate them it doesnt work so the solution is 

Install a antirus like in my case AVG free 8.5 and it will clean and ask for a restart and when you do it its done.

was getting kinda worried...


----------

